# Critique my pony Hunter



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

OK we are taking the plunge. Maybe I should have waited til he shed out (he needs to be wormed) but here you go. He is just turned 4 quarter horse cross (Arab or welsh mountain pony)
Fill your boots


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Steep, short croup. Butt high (could still be growing). Slightly dipped down neck. Short short front cannons, ok hind cannons. Short pasterns. Neck ties in high. Toed out on hind legs. Bit o' steep shoulder. Flat chest.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

caseymyhorserocks said:


> Short short front cannons, ok hind cannons.


You say short cannons like they are a bad thing? They aren't, especially in this case, when they are combined with a long forearm. Short cannons are a good trait in ANY performance horse, in ANY discipline.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Here are a couple more. I am hoping he grows a bit more


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

Hunter...his right leg...does it bow out? Or is that just the photo?

I know nothing about conformation but he is a cutie.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

AndreaSctlnd said:


> Hunter...his right leg...does it bow out? Or is that just the photo?
> 
> I know nothing about conformation but he is a cutie.



He was just starting to take a step. I know he isn't the bestest conformationwise but he is my cutie patootie lol.
If you would have seen him 2 years ago he has come a long long way!


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

OH okay. Phew. I was just worried he had some sort of growth! LOL

I think he is adorable.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

AndreaSctlnd said:


> OH okay. Phew. I was just worried he had some sort of growth! LOL
> 
> I think he is adorable.



Thanks. He does stand kinda weird when resting his back legs, he looks almost double jointed.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

He's not spectacular, but cute enough. I don't like his croup at all though and he does toe out slightly in all four feet - worse in the rear.

There's really no such thing as 'double jointed'. Just an old myth.

Lizzie


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Any of these any better? Top one is from last summer, the other 2 are when he was 2 and a half

























This is what I adopted.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Obviously looking tons better and you've done a great job with him. He still toes out though and looks to also be a bit sickle-hocked. His croup does look better than in the earlier pics.

Lizzie


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

FeatheredFeet said:


> Obviously looking tons better and you've done a great job with him. He still toes out though and looks to also be a bit sickle-hocked. His croup does look better than in the earlier pics.
> 
> Lizzie



The original pictures were taken yesterday and the other ones are 1 to 2 years old. Hope that doesn't mean he is getting worse lol. Right now he looks like a shaggy pony.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm lovin' me some Hunter-poneeeee!

He's so cute!


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

He appears to have lost some muscle from the the last pictures you posted to the first ones posted on here (my understanding is the last pics you posted were when he was younger). He is a cute little boy


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Mmm. Definitely has lost some bit of condition in the recent pics. 

Lizzie


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I love your pony, Hunter 65


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

DressageDreamer said:


> He appears to have lost some muscle from the the last pictures you posted to the first ones posted on here (my understanding is the last pics you posted were when he was younger). He is a cute little boy



Ya I was riding a lot more last summer and the weather has been horrible this year and haven't been able to ride much. Have already started working on that though. I will repost in a few months lol


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

I LOVE him. maybe not perfect conformation but still he's adorable . Gotta love those ponies :lol:.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

A big improvement from when you first got him. Love makes them beautiful!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Cacowgirl said:


> A big improvement from when you first got him. Love makes them beautiful!



Thanks most of my friends shook their heads at me when I first adopted him. Now they all love him.


----------

